# beef ribs(Update)



## The Missing Link (Jun 2, 2007)

How do you cook them?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: beef ribs*



			
				The Missing Link said:
			
		

> How do you cook them?



4-1-1 method, they have alot of fat that needs to render and alot of gristle that needs to soften!  If you get a decent rack with alot of meat they are well worth it, otherwise it's still worth it just lot less meat!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 2, 2007)

The first rack were rub with WRO. Larry I need some more.









The 2nd rack was rub with a KC masterpiece Rub.










Thanks for the help larry.
Missing link.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

check out some of the tips i got here...
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9315
They came out great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Mmmm, those are gunna be good !


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

This is and update of my first time cook beef ribs and Oompappy Salami.

Hear are the rib 30 min into the cook.





Hear they are 2 hours into the cook..





Hear I have add 3 of Oompappy Salami.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking Good !!!!!


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2007)

Those look good Link.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks guys.  the salami cooked a lot faster than I was thinking it would hope i did not them up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, I'll ask.  What is Oompappy Salami?  The ribs look great Link.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

Bill this is what Oompappy Salami is.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8282

Thanks, The rib are in foil now and boy do they look good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll ask.  What is Oompappy Salami?  The ribs look great Link.


http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8259
Bill ya' gots to try it! Good stuff  

Everything is looking real tasty ML


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Puff, thats now on my to do list.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey puff when the salami is done is it better cold are hot?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Hey puff when the salami is done is it better cold are hot?


Cold on a sammie. I never tried it warm.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

I just did and it was very good it has very nice flaver just like salami. thanks to you and nick for give us the recipe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish I was having dinner at your house tonight Chris!!!!  Beef ribs, salami man you're eating good brother.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

come on down. I have more than i will eat. and salami is real good.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

Hear the last update for today.

Hear are the rib all done I should have taking them off early.





Hear are some smoked home made polish sausage whole and some piece.








Hear is the salami cut open and it is what everyone is saying it GOOD!!!! Thanks Oompappy


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like the meat on the beef ribs is holding together! Nice job!
Can't wait to see em sliced!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great ML!!
Lots of great sammies coming your way this week huh?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful job Link!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2007)

Bill, I'll second that motion on oompappy's salami, GREAT stuff!


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2007)

Link, you're making my mouth water.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

wow. looks great!!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

well puff and nick did i do a good job on the salami? LOL


----------



## oompappy (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice work ML, all the food looks great!!!!
Glad you like the salami  8) If you like it spicy try rolling it in black or 
red pepper before you smoke...   
http://bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8351


----------



## cleglue (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice Missing Link.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

Oompappy did roll it in black pepper and it made it taste very good.


----------



## john a (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Link, you mind sending some my way?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> well puff and nick did i do a good job on the salami? LOL


Looked great to me


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 4, 2007)

Oct_97 I'm on it let get to work on it and i will send it your way. better yet come on down we can get the pit going and drink a lot of beer and have great time. 8)


----------

